# Tecknet's Progression, Grinding for Sub - 20.



## Tecknet (Jun 6, 2022)

Thought I might as well make a progression thread. I average around 24 - 26s and my PB is 19.43 seconds. I've been cubing since February. I started cubing back in lockdown 2 years ago, I learnt on my Rubik's brand and then "upgraded" to a Rubik's Speed, yes mistakes were made. I didn't learn anything else after Beginners method and I averaged 1 minute and 15 second. Then fate happened, I stepped on my cube by accident(don't ask me how). If that didn't happen I nearly definitely wouldn't be here today. I got sidetracked there..... anyway I can also solve 2x2, Megaminx and Pyraminx, even though I'm terrible at all of those. My goal is too be Sub - 20 for now. I'll try and update the thread at least once a week, Welp I better learn more PLL algs.


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 6, 2022)

Gonna do and A012 and see what happens.



Ao12 = 24.94
Pretty good session, (probably because I had coffee before it.)
1. Pretty bad, misrecognised a perm for an F perm.
2. Average
3. Average
4. Average
5. Fire F2L but messed up PLL
6. Again misrecognised for F perm
7. Average w/ an H Perm
8. Average
9. Average
10. Z Perm, what can I say
11. Fireee F2L, same case as solve 5 but recognised the case far quicker, close to my PB, which was set on train as well.
12. Average with a Ja Perm


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 7, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Thought I might as well make a progression thread. I average around 24 - 26s and my PB is 19.43 seconds. I've been cubing since February. I started cubing back in lockdown 2 years ago, I learnt on my Rubik's brand and then "upgraded" to a Rubik's Speed, yes mistakes were made. I didn't learn anything else after Beginners method and I averaged 1 minute and 15 second. Then fate happened, I stepped on my cube by accident(don't ask me how). If that didn't happen I nearly definitely wouldn't be here today. I got sidetracked there..... anyway I can also solve 2x2, Megaminx and Pyraminx, even though I'm terrible at all of those. My goal is too be Sub - 20 for now. I'll try and update the thread at least once a week, Welp I better learn more PLL algs.


Wait, you stepped on your cube and it broke?
Must feel like stepping on legos.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wait, you stepped on your cube and it broke?
> Must feel like stepping on legos.


*stepping on pyraminx


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wait, you stepped on your cube and it broke?
> Must feel like stepping on legos.


Not really, only 2 pieces popped and i didnt step on them later


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 7, 2022)

Gonna try and learn 4x4 since it's been laying around my windows since nearly a month


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 7, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Gonna try and learn 4x4 since it's been laying around my windows since nearly a month


Good luck.


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 7, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Gonna try and learn 4x4 since it's been laying around my windows since nearly a month


ehh gave up on 4x4 for now, but I got a new 3x3 Ao12 PB of 24.32, my old one was 24.34  Improvement.


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 9, 2022)

Got bored in German so I learnt 3 PLL Algs, both R Perms and Na Perm. 6 more algs to go, Nb Perm, V Perm and all the G Perms


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 9, 2022)

What should I learn after full PLL


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 9, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> What should I learn after full PLL


Full oll helps, but you could wait on that if you want. You could also learn more f2l algs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> What should I learn after full PLL


Lookahead


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 11, 2022)

Gonna do another Ao12 with some more algs I learnt.


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 11, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Gonna do another Ao12 with some more algs I learnt.


Cube locking up wayyy toooo much, gonna give it a clean a lube it


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 11, 2022)

Done cleaning it, think I put in a drop too much lube tho


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

i know that feeling, try wiping it off with a tissue


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i know that feeling, try wiping it off with a tissue


yup, done and dusted, think i overlubed it though


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i know that feeling, try wiping it off with a tissue


ohhh you were talking about the lube, my mistake


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 12, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Gonna do another Ao12 with some more algs I learnt.


That Ao12 never happened


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 21, 2022)

Been busy for most of last week, so no progress at all except fairly faster R Perms


----------

